# Blood Bowl Orks by Epic Fail



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

Here's another distracting side project. I may go on a photo binge tonight and get some of my Anima minis.

This is the beginnings of a blood bowl team with the blitzers and linemen made from space orks. I think they look way more active and feral than the BB orcs.

I've converted some WHFB black orcs to be my black orc blockers, pics will be up soon(ish) for them.

These pics were taken at night with a too yellow light globe on a swing arm.

*Some Linemen*




*Pointy and Bitey (blitzers)*


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

awesome job, I love BB as well! +rep


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

I did the same, but i ended up getting some of the Fantasy ork arms instead of the gun holding ones.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Making BB teams out of 40k Orks is both fun and rewarding, and WHFB Black Orcs fits well for blockers. Keep up the good work on these lads, and remember to make a thrower or 2, they are well worth using:wink:

Looking at this it reminds me I really should dig out my old ones someday and take a pic...


----------

